# اريد مساعدة --اريد فكرة مشروع ماجستير



## andaziar_85 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني في المنتدى
انا طالب ماجستير في السنة الثانية
اريد من جنابكم الطيبين ان تدلوني على فكرة بحث ماجستير
في هندسة الميكاترونكس
فكرة تكون فيها المحاكات او ممكن انفذها بواسطة محاكات الكومبيوتر
انتظر اجوبتكم 
وشكرا:1:


----------



## andaziar_85 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مافيش حد؟


----------



## andaziar_85 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

no one?


----------



## زرقة السماء (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مجالات الميكاترونكس كثيرة جدا ... أختر حسب ميولك .. و أنصحك ان تختار ما يتناسب مع سوق العمل .. 
و ما يتناسب مع البلدة التى ستسافر اليها ...

مثلا اذا كانت بعثتك الى اليابان فانصحك بالربوتات او مشروع تطوير جهاز لسيارة او اي شي من هذا القبيل لانه من الممكن ان تجد دعم أكثر من الشركات هنالك


----------



## andaziar_85 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اختي الفاضلة
ممنون على الجواب


----------

